# On Demand not working



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Recently upgraded from plain DVR (internet connected) to whole-home. Worked fine for a couple of day, but now the 1000 channels say "you are not subscribed to this channel" when I try to record something (I get all non-porn English channels). CSRs are clueless. Internet form yeilds a robo-response. 

Ideas.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

How was your "plain DVR" connected and what model was it? Press and hold the dash key on your remote and see if it says you are internet connected.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Plain DVR (HR 20) was connected to the internet the regular way, cord from the back of the box into a slot in the router. Upgrade included a "DECA Broadband Adapter". Internet connection tests out fine and the thing worked for several days after the instal. Its not the normal fail "you are not connected to the internet" but rather what one would see if one, say, did not get HBO but tried to download a show from the HBO On-Demand channel, but on every channel, all of which I subscribe to. It will let me download PPVs from ch 1000 itself.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

SamC said:


> Plain DVR (HR 20) was connected to the internet the regular way, cord from the back of the box into a slot in the router. Upgrade included a "DECA Broadband Adapter". Internet connection tests out fine and the thing worked for several days after the instal. Its not the normal fail "you are not connected to the internet" but rather what one would see if one, say, did not get HBO but tried to download a show from the HBO On-Demand channel, but on every channel, all of which I subscribe to. It will let me download PPVs from ch 1000 itself.


Go to the DirecTV site and send re-authorization to the unit that isn't working for VOD.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

HR20-? some HR20's require a special hookup


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

wahooq said:


> HR20-? some HR20's require a special hookup


Not for a hard wire connection as was his original unit.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

davring said:


> Not for a hard wire connection as was his original unit.


Thanks for your input...again what model HR20-???


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The question is, is the HR20 the DVR he is still using and having trouble with or does he mean he replaced it with an HR34? If he is still using the HR20 it should now be hooked up with a DECA adapter since he got a CCK added to his setup. Does Whole Home DVR work on this HR20?

We need a clearer picture of what he has before we can really come up with answers on how to fix it.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

HR-20-700
Software updated 6/27
Hooked up to DECA. Everything works, whole home, TV aps, Nomad, everything. Internet tests out right. Everything worked find for several days after install.

But now,

WILL let me download PPVs from channels such as 1000. (thus internet connection is obviously connected).

BUT, only problem, gives the following message when I try to download from a channel such as 1311 "Would you like to add this channel to your DIRECTV line up? Call (blah, blah, blah) to subscribe." However, I DO already subscribe to 311. Box is "convinced" that I do not. CSR have no ideas at all.

Rehitting the box and RBR do not fix issue.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SamC said:


> HR-20-700
> Software updated 6/27
> Hooked up to DECA. Everything works, whole home, TV aps, Nomad, everything. Internet tests out right. Everything worked find for several days after install.
> 
> ...


Did you try resending authorization to your receiver as suggested? Log in to your DirecTV account and there will be an option for resending/refreshing authorization.

- Merg


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Did you try resending authorization to your receiver as suggested? Log in to your DirecTV account and there will be an option for resending/refreshing authorization.


Yeah, that is what I mean by "rehitting the box" (old time BUD ligno). Didn't work either.

Played CSR Roulette and they now say that its a systemic problem at their end affecting many customers. Really doubt that, as I would assume that the forums would have more people asking about it than just little ole me. In any event they are tossing me some PPV coupons.


----------

